# Need help / advice ga16 turbo



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

Im looking into getting this manifold but im not sure if a t25 will fit in there?

also on the manny can i mount the o2 sensor there instead of on the down pipe?does it matter?

turbo pic:
http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/110_1668.jpg

Manifold pics:
http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/2vwwsaf.jpg
http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/e5k4go.jpg
http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu168/Ineedmoney321/5wd0r7.jpg


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

turns out the seller wanted more money and it was to tight looking to pay for it, so just delete this someone. worthless threead


----------

